# More on the Assassin Snail



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for the info.
Mine lay a bunches of egg and just last week i see the babies. I was worry of what the babies would eat but from your post the hordes of ramshorm finally come to good use.


----------



## stedsgirl (Aug 1, 2011)

Indeed they do, they will also go after common pond snails and Malaysian trumpet snails. I purposely cultivate all 3 kinds just to feed my assassins. Every couple of weeks or so I go to aquarium stores and get a bunch of free nuisance snails and add them to the tank. They eat them that fast. I also know there are many more baby assassins than I can see because they go straight to the substrate as soon as they hatch and I have over 50 empty egg cases just on the one side of my tank that is easily visible. I will have to move soon and hopefully when I take out the substrates I can get a more accurate head count then. We shall see.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice observations! I have been wondering about mine. I was thinking that they ate the prey snails alive and didnt feel too good about that.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been wondering if I could acclimate my mts (food source) ,and assassins to brackish. Thanks for the info. How about the mts or do you use a diffrent type of food source for you're brackish?


----------



## nchumley (Mar 29, 2010)

This is a treasure trove of info, thanks alot. I have two assassin snails in my 55gal (pretty new tank) and one of them has been sitting in the bottom corner on the substrate for 8 hours. 

I'm starting to get worried!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I rescapped a few times, moved all my eco-complete around, bought another bag and doubled my tank size, redscapped again and never say my 1 assassin at all. I guess I buried him but 3 weeks later I saw him crawling around.


----------



## stedsgirl (Aug 1, 2011)

I actually threw a few MTS into my marine aquarium to make more shells for my tiny hermit crabs, and lo and behold, they lived at 1.018 and now I have a bunch of babies. I don't think MTS will have any problem in brackish. Also, remember, Assassins love to hide and bury themselves so if you don't see them don't worry. As long as you keep finding more empty shells, they are doing great. They will also sit for long periods of time, either waiting for prey, sleeping, or just being weird, but they are still snails, and as such, will eat the microscopic life in your substrate. So if you bury them don't worry, they can usually dig themselves back out, and since they are true aquatic snails, they won't die from lack of air.


----------

